# MSMA The great Crabgrass killer is going away!



## BACKWOODS (Sep 10, 2007)

Just found out why I am having trouble finding the MSMA crabgrass killer in the stores. The EPA has decided it must go away for most of us by Dec 2010. Some large golf courses and sod farms are OK till 2013. My farm supply co-op is holding a few 2 1/2 gal jugs for me. 
http://www.greenmediaonline.com/ME2...91&tier=4&id=6EB33A4B12D941C3A2D6E42594E5597B


----------



## b-wilson-850 (Apr 6, 2009)

Chipco Top Choice is in the same boat. If it works, they find a way to eliminate it from use.


----------

